# Solved: Standard Mode Fault outside MS-DOS Extender



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

I have been unsuccessfully trying to install Win98 onto a Pentium 2 computer with plenty of memory and disk space.
I get the "Standard Mode error - Fault outside of MS-DOS extender" message and all the EC=xxxx, CS=xxxx list, and that's it.
I have gone to the MS website and that's not much help to me.
I have partitioned and formatted a 20Gb disk (correctly) and this is what I get on installation from 'setup.exe'.
What do I do from this point on? Anyone help?
John
Sun Oct 20th 2005 - 00:58EST


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Error: Standard Mode: Fault in MS-DOS Extender. 
Cause: There is an upper memory conflict that is preventing the DOS version of Windows 98 Setup from running. 
Disable UMBs (upper memory blocks) and re-run Windows 98 Setup. 
Do one or more of the following until Windows 98 Setup runs:
1) Disable UMBs: 
a) Edit Config.sys. 
b) Find the line that looks like one of the following: DOS=HIGH, UMB DOS=UMB 
c) Edit the 'DOS=' line to replace UMB with NOUMB, so that the line looks like one of the following: DOS=HIGH, NOUMB DOS=NOUMB 
d) Save the changes to Config.sys.
e) Exit the editor. 
f) Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot the computer and make the changes take effect. 
g) Re-run Windows 98 Setup. 
2) Disable EMM386: 
a) Edit Config.sys. 
b) Find the line that looks like the following: DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS (where the C:\DOS directory may be different on some computers). 
c) Add REM to the line so that it looks like the following: REM DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS NOTE: DOS treats a line with REM in front of it as a comment. 
d) Save the changes to Config.sys. 
e) Exit the editor. 
f) Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot the computer and make the changes take effect. 
g) Re-run Windows 98 Setup.


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, DFC, I just found your reply and will work on this tomorrow. Now I know HOW to find my Q's & A's!
I'll let you know what happens.
mjbyyz (John) - Tue 051122 - 22:27EST


----------



## mjbyyz (May 6, 2004)

DFC, I tried what you suggested, but the message I received was for 'outside' the MS-DOS Extender, and the Microsoft site gave me a list of things to try. It was by luck that I changed ONE memory chip and my problem was solved. But thanks for your advice anyway.
John - 051126-23:20EST


----------

